# In the news !!



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Quaid To Be a Dad Again
In Good Company star Dennis Quaid is set to become a dad again. The actor and his wife Kimberly are expecting twins through a surrogate, according to U.S. reports. Quaid, who has a teenage son by ex-wife Meg Ryan, and his wife are using a gestational carrier - that means the twins will be their biological children, carried by another woman. Quaid wed Kimberly wed in July, 2004. The Yours, Mine and Ours actor is next set to be seen in thriller Vantage Point and drama Smart People


Wonderful news - I know Kelsey Grammer (Fraiser) is also a parent through surrogacy. 

Lovely when you hear stories like this.

T xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw thats fantastic news for them  , i hope they enjoy their journey + cherish every moment  

xxx cleg xxx


----------

